# Impossible d'effacer mail compte iCloud



## SegagaDreamin (22 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Petit soucis avec mon compte iCloud qui est quasiment plein (4,5Go sur 5) dont 1Go500 pour les mails. 
J'aimerais donc supprimer ceux inutiles.
J'ai essayé depuis l'iPhone, l'iPad ou même depuis l'interface iCloud.com mais impossible !!

Quand je sélectionne les mails à supprimer, ils disparaissent (pour apparaitre dans la corbeille) mais quelques secondes après ils reviennent dans la boite mail standard.

Ça arrive que j'en supprime 100 d'un coup ou bien 1 à la fois. 
C'est frustrant!!!

J'espère que vous avez une idée. 
Merci, bonne journée.


----------



## les_innommables66 (22 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Suggestion : désactive iCloud sur ton iPhone et ton iPad (et tout autre appareil qui y serait connecté).
Connecte toi sur iCloud.com et essaye à nouveau.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## SegagaDreamin (22 Décembre 2015)

Merci ça fonctionne


----------

